# [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2009)

*[Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einleitung und Vorbericht*
Nachdem mein alter Verstärker seinen Geist ausgeraucht hatte, musste nun ein neuer her. Meine Wahl fiel auf den Kenwood KA-5090. Warum, werden sich manche von euch nun fragen. Nunja: Der alte Verstärker war ebenfalls von dieser Firma und hat genau 25 Jahre (!) gehalten, was schon beachtlich ist, wenn man bedenkt das ein Verstärker bei mir Tagtäglich für mehrere Stunden im Einsatz ist. Zudem gefällt mir die minimalst ins warme abdriftende Klangauslegung, was allerdings nie störend oder Musikverfremdend ausfällt. 
  Auf dieses Modell bin ich eher aus Zufall gestoßen, als ich frustriert - da es im ganzen Haus nach gegrillter Elektronik stank - die elektronische Bucht durchstöberte. Für diesen Preis habe ich natürlich sofort zugeschlagen (mehr dazu später).
  Die Klangtests werde ich ersteinmal mit meinen schon etwas älteren Boxen unbekannten Herstellers (Typenschilder sind verloren gegangen) erledigen, werde aber so schnell wie Möglich bessere Boxen besorgen und damit einen Nachtest durchführen.
  Auch wenn es schwierig ist, werde ich versuchen meinen Testbericht so neutral wie ebenmöglich zu formulieren. Wenn es mir Stückweise nicht gelingt mich zu zügeln könnt ihr mich gerne darauf aufmerksam machen .

*Infos über das Gerät*
  Den Kenwood A-5090 gibt es bei jedem gut sortiertem Hifi-Fachhändler oder bei entsprechenden Ebayhändlern. Dieses leider etwas unbekannte Modell wurde damals vom Hersteller gegen den Vorgänger des Denon PMA-700 aufgestellt. So ähnelt der Normalpreis diesem und liegt bei ungefähr 600 Euro, wer allerdings die Augen offenhält – wie ich – erhält ihn für einen Betrag weit unter dieser Preisempfehlung und zwar für knapp 200 Euro.
  Das Gerät wird immer noch in beachtlicher Stückzahl gebraucht angeboten. Dies zeigt einen hohen Verkaufserfolg der erhältlichen Version welcher sich hoffentlich auch im Klangtest beweisen wird.
  Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten für die Bedienung des Verstärkers. Da wären zum einen die robust gebauten und dadurch vertrauenserweckenden Bedienungselemente am Gerät selber zu nennen. Dazu gehören unter anderem ein Eingangswahlregler und – unter einer stabilen Klappe versteckt – diverse Regler und Schalter zu Klangregelung (Bass, Höhen, …) und natürlich ist auch ein massiver Lautstärkedrehregler auf der rechten Seite der Front vorhanden.  Dieser verfügt über einen Stellservo. Eine Fernbedienung wird natürlich mitgeliefert und außerdem besteht die Möglichkeit den Verstärker über eine Logitech Harmony Fernbedienung zu Steuern, da ein entsprechender Geräteeintrag in der Logitechdatenbank vorhanden ist. Den Bedienungskomfort mit einer solchen Luxusfernbedienung werde ich im Verlauf des Tests noch beschreiben, da ich das kleinste Modell (Harmony 515) besitze.

*Testequipment*
   Den Test werde ich, wie oben bereits erwähnt, mit schon etwas älteren Lautsprechern mit Bestückung des Herstellers Visaton durchführen. Sobald ich wieder etwas flüssig bin stehen neue, bessere Boxen allerdings ganz oben auf der „Wunschliste“. Der Raum besitzt die Maße 4,5 x 5 m und besitzt keine Dachschräge oder sonstige akustischen Schweinereien – von der Holzvertäfelten Decke mal abgesehen. Die Zuspielung erfolgt über folgende Gerätschaften:


Kenwood DP-5010 CD-Player
Kenwood KT-3050L Tuner
      Außerdem wird auch über mein Laptop zugespielt, welches ich mit einer externen Soundkarte der Firma Terratec ausgestattet habe, welche zwar nicht ganz in der High-End-Klasse beheimatet ist aber auf jedem Fall schon mal besser „klingt“ als die integrierte Soundlösung des Laptops. Abspielprogramm ist „Foobar2000“ bzw. bei DVD-Audio „Power DVD 7 Ultra“ unter Windows 7 RC.

  Folgende Software kommt beim Hörtest zum Einsatz (entweder als von einer original-CD gerippten *.FLAC-Datei oder direkt als original CD/DVD):


Bryan Adams – MTV Unplugged
Dire Straits – Money for Nothing
Paul Young – No Parlez
The Offspring – Rise and Fall, Rage and Grace
Peter Fox – Stadtaffe
Die Toten Hosen – In aller Stille
Top 100 Best Techno Vol. 17
Billy Talent – Billy Talent II
Linkin Park - Road to Revolution
Die Ultimative Chart Show – Die besten Hits 2008
Xavier Naidoo und Söhne Mannheims – Wettsingen in Schwetzingen
Genesis – Turn in on Again (Tour 2007) Audio-DVD

*Hörtest*
  Pegelfestigkeit: Fangen wird mal mit der anscheinenden Paradedisziplin des Verstärkers an – der Bewertung der Pegelfestigkeit. Das Gerät schafft es mühelos den Ruf als Schrecken der Nachbarschaft zu erhalten. Doch er spielt nicht einfach nur „Laut“, sondern dabei auch sehr detailiert. Selbst an der Grenze der Boxenbelastbarkeit zeichnen sich die Stimmen verschiedenster Interpreten sehr gut durch. Aber auch die anderen Parameter der Musik bleiben nicht vernachlässigt. So gibt es eine beinahe Brachiale Grobdynamik, die Feindynamik hingegen wird wahrscheinlich durch die verwendeten Boxen limitiert. Doch egal bei welchem Pegel, es wird beinahe ständig eine stabile Bühne geboten, trotz das auch in dort die Boxen limitieren. 
  Was noch zu erwähnen ist: Die Endstufen schütteln die Power scheinbar völlig sorglos aus dem Ärmel. Ich persönlich hatte den Lautstärkeregler noch nie über die „12 Uhr-Stellung“, weil selbst darunter extrem Nachbarschaftsfeindliche Pegel erreicht werden. 

  Dynamik: Wer denkt, Laut spielen ist alles was der Verstärker kann der irrt sich. Er kann auch sehr Dynamisch spielen. Wer den Song „Summer of `69“ von Bryan Adams kennt, wird wissen was dieser Song an Dynamik besitzt. Doch so wie mit dem Kenwood KA-5090 hab ich diesen Song noch nie erlebt. Große wie kleine Lautstärkeunterschiede werden exakt herausgearbeitet. Wer unwissend  am Lautstärkeregler dreht kann schon einmal zusammenzucken (ist mir selber beim Testen passiert).

  Detailierung: Diesen Testabschnitt lasse ich ersteinmal aus, biss ich neue Lautsprecher mein eigen nenne.

*Sonstige Beobachtungen*


   Die „Source-Direct“-Schaltung arbeitet sehr effektiv. Durch aktivieren der Funktion gewinnen sämtliche Frequenzbereiche um ein ganzes Stück an Kontrolle und Durchzeichnung.
 

Das Gerät erwärmt sich selbst bei mehrstündiger Hatz durch die Musiksammlung nur recht moderat. Der Gehäusedeckel bleibt etwas kühler als der des Vorgängers.
 

*Fazit*

  +Grobdynamik
  +Pegelfestigkeit
  +Wärmeentwicklung
  +wirksame Source Direct-Schaltung
  +Kontrolle der Frequenzbereiche

  -Hohe Ausmaße des Geräts (sehr Tief)
-fest integriertes Netzkabel


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090*

meins


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090*

der auch


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Hätteste doch eigentlich noch warten können, bis die gute (oder auch nicht^^) Post das schöne Gerät gebracht hat, oder?


----------



## nfsgame (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Ich konnte es einfach nicht mehr abwarten . Nee Spaß beseite, ich denke Einleitung und allgemeine Infos sind nie falsch.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Update. u.a. Bilder


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Also, erstmal Lob für die Mühe. Aber einen Verstärker zu testen macht keinen Sinn zumindest in Bezug auf Klang nicht, weil die Geräte keinen eigenen Klang in dem Sinne haben. Du hörst sozusagen nur die Einstellungen, die du vornimmst.


----------



## el barto (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Schöner Test und auch schöner Receiver. Kenwood war bei mir ja auch auf der Favoritenliste (allerdings A/V Gerät). Ist auch preisliche sehr attraktiv. 

Kannst du noch mal Bilder der Boxen reinstellen? Oder sind es die großen selbstgebauten?

mfg el barto


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Danke fürs Lob. 
Boxen sind die Selbstgebauten, die auch auf anderen Bildern von meinen Kombis zu sehen sind. Ich kann aber trotzdem nochmal Bilder machen.


----------



## juergen28 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Da hast Du dir mit dem Test ne Menge Arbeit gemacht.....klasse  Der Verstärker ist ja auch super. Hoffentlich halten es die Nachbarn aus.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Sehr schicker Kenny, errinert mich sehr stark an meinen A-93 AMP  ( Import gerät gabs in Germany so niemals zu kaufen ) Hab fast den gleichen CD player, der vorläufer müst das sein DP-930 mit optischen ausgang. 

Was dein Test angeht, der stimmt mit meiner erfahrung und dem A-93 voll überein, das einzigste was ich noch hinzufügen kann, ich hatte bisher nur selten nen amp der so verdammt präzise im hochton bereich spielt. Frequenzgang absolut perfekt nicht zu tiefspielend aber auch nich lasch untenrum ( und zur not mit Subwoofer bypass ausgang am Amp ) er besizt keine kinderreien wie Loudness, hat ebenfalls den Source Direct Schalter. Und die kraft und Lautstärke schier un endlich, ich hab ihn lediglich auf 3/4 schon geschafft, was aber wirklich bestialisch laut ist, aber keinerlei verzerrung bemerkbar bei der Lautstärke. 

Tja die Alten Kenwood sind halt immer noch die besten, was eigentlich für fast alle hersteller gillt, hab in meiner retro kiste noch alte Technics, Grundig, Telefunken, Onkyo, Pioneer Amps, alles nicht zu vergleichen gegen heutige Amps von der stange.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Mal nen kleines Update in Sachen Pegelfestigkeit: 
Ich hab gestern den Verstärker (aus einer Laune heraus ) mal auf 3/4-Voll gehabt. Ergebnis: Verstärker ohne jegliches Murren mitgemacht, Patient lebt - Boxen: Tieftöner schrott, überlastet, Patient Tod. Wird wohl zeit für was höher Belastbares (*hust*Klipsch*hust*).


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal nen kleines Update in Sachen Pegelfestigkeit:
> Ich hab gestern den Verstärker (aus einer Laune heraus ) mal auf 3/4-Voll gehabt. Ergebnis: Verstärker ohne jegliches Murren mitgemacht, Patient lebt - Boxen: Tieftöner schrott, überlastet, Patient Tod. Wird wohl zeit für was höher Belastbares (*hust*Klipsch*hust*).



Lol    Was hattest du für Boxen??


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Hersteller weiß ich nicht (Herstellerlogo an den "Gittern" ist abgebröselt). Auf dem Typenschild hinten steht nur ne Produktbezeichnung, Belastungswerte (110W RMS - 220W Spitze; halte ich für erlogen) und der Wirkungsgrad (83db/1W/1m  ).


----------



## Overlocked (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Wers glaubt Das Ding wäre echt eine Überlegung wert. Wenn der Kenwood 100W per bringt, dann sollten diese Lautsprecher das schon aushalten


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Hersteller weiß ich nicht (Herstellerlogo an den "Gittern" ist abgebröselt). Auf dem Typenschild hinten steht nur ne Produktbezeichnung, Belastungswerte (110W RMS - 220W Spitze; halte ich für erlogen) und der Wirkungsgrad (83db/1W/1m  ).



Ach herrje  Hast du dir die Dinger mal gekauft oder haste die geschenkt bekommen?? Mein Wirklungsgrad bei den Klipsch liegt ja irgendwie um die 98 db /W/1m


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Die hab ich damals mal geschenkt bekommen als ersatz für die alten Boxen von der Panasonic-Kompaktanlage (die hatte ich da noch  ). Naja jetzt kann ich die endlich mal austauschen . Muss ich malwieder en Hifihändler überfallen, der kennt mich bald schon beim reingehen mit Namen .


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Die hab ich damals mal geschenkt bekommen als ersatz für die alten Boxen von der Panasonic-Kompaktanlage (die hatte ich da noch  ). Naja jetzt kann ich die endlich mal austauschen . Muss ich malwieder en Hifihändler überfallen, der kennt mich bald schon beim reingehen mit Namen .



Was mir aber pers. net gefällt ist, dass dein Thread hier irgendwie total untergeht


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Naja wenn die neuen Boxen da sind (bzw wenn sie erstmal bestellt sind), dann gibts hier auch ein Update und ich hoffe das er dann würdig ist angepinnt zu werden (mit Zaunpfahl wink).


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

wow, also wenn ich probier mein kenny so weit aufzudrehen bin ich Taub  mehr als die hälfte kann ich den auf keinen fall aufdrehen ohne das die bude zerbrösselt, das mein ich ernst, die Haustür hat bei mir schon stark gelitten unterm Bass


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*



dfence schrieb:


> wow, also wenn ich probier mein kenny so weit aufzudrehen bin ich Taub  mehr als die hälfte kann ich den auf keinen fall aufdrehen ohne das die bude zerbrösselt, das mein ich ernst, die Haustür hat bei mir schon stark gelitten unterm Bass



Was haste denn für ne Anlage??


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Er hat da bestimmt Boxen dran die einen besseren Wirkungsgrad haben als meine, ist ja auch nicht schwer das zu überbieten .


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update/Fertig] [Usertest] Kenwood KA-5090 Stereoverstärker*

Welche Anlage soll ich den aufzählen ?  Also die Kenwood besteht aus nem A-93 Verstärker daran hängen Visaton 4 wege Boxen, eigenbau nach Visaton vorgabe was die für nen Wirkungsgrad haben kann ich aber nicht sagen das schon 15 jahre her als ich die gebaut hab, sind auf jeden fall sehr tief abgestimmt und machen nen enormen druck. Übertoppen kann ich das eigentlich nur mit meinem Basshorn und oder meinen Bell Subwoofer der zwei hart aufgehängte 38er Neodym Woofer beherbergt, volumen von dem Woofer liegt bei 260Liter abgestimmt auf 18hz runter. Da greif ich dann aber eher zu meinem Techniks oder Onkyo die machen noch nen tick mehr tiefgang. 

Der Kenny dient bei mir eigentlich eher dazu wenn ich mal Musik geniesen will, der klingt in meinen ohren nämlich verdammt harmonisch und bringt nen sehr detailierten Sound, Cd Player und co sind auch optisch angeschlossen. Ist also mehr die Anlage über die ich klassische Musik hör z.b 
 Für exzessiven genuss von Bass und Lautstarke musik hab ich ja noch meine anderen Amps und Speaker, die aber auch nicht zu verachten sind


----------

